# Wiki input



## Van (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey folks I was hoping to start posting some Wiki entries dealing with Carpentry and the scenic side of things. Unfortunately my brain can't wrap around the proper way to do it. 
Should I start putting up individual items like OSB, MDF, AC CDX 1x4,2x4, or should it be a single entry like; Engineered sheet goods, then all the types and Dimensional Lumber, then all the types and grades? 

Any input ? Any Interest? Any other areas they people would like to see addressed from the scenic angle? 

It's funny, I don't think about tools, and materials that I use on a daily basis as being something not everybody knows about, so it's knid of difficult for me to say," Oh yeah I should post a definition of Speed Square ."


----------



## Footer (Aug 19, 2007)

standard building practices my also be a great thing to throw in their. I think just a listing of all sheet goods and stick goods would be fine. I'll throw some steel stuff in their as well. If we could tie each product to its "usual" use, might get some people thinking in different ways.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 19, 2007)

I think it makes the most sense to go with a thread titled "wood building materials" (or something like that). Then have it all brokendown within the thread. To me you want to have a category title that a person who knows nothing about the topic can easily find... they might never find a wiki article titled MDF. But if it says Wood in the title they'll find it.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd go with both. But that's the teacher in me saying make it as simple and accessible as possible. The general category with listings of the types then a separate one for someone who says..."Hey wtf is MDF?"


----------



## icewolf08 (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree with Grog, I think in the glossary you put all the individual tems/items, and then in the "collaborative" articles you do on article on wood building materials/techniques. Then maybe do the same for wood tools and then for metal work, etc.


----------



## Van (Aug 20, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I agree with Grog, I think in the glossary you put all the individual tems/items, and then in the "collaborative" articles you do on article on wood building materials/techniques. Then maybe do the same for wood tools and then for metal work, etc.


 
That's kind of what my wife said. So since she said it, I guess I have to do it. I think I'll be doing a lot of "cross posting", if I can do it. I need to see if I can list the individual items eg. OSB, MDF... in the glossary , but then redirect them all to one big entry, like a web page that's a single page, but the index at the top scrolls you to the proper place. .
Hmmmm .. Guess I gotta get familiar with the Wikki commands.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 20, 2007)

Van said:


> That's kind of what my wife said. So since she said it, I guess I have to do it.



My new Grandmother-in-law bought me a shirt just before our wedding that says "I used to have an opinion, now I have a wife"


The other thing you could do Van is just build the big data base of wood and one of us could separate it out if you want. Just a thought.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 20, 2007)

Van Why don't you just write it all in one place and let some of these HTML guys take care of sorting it out and making it pretty.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Aug 20, 2007)

"HTML guys"

not quite HTML... but i guess it could be considered close enough...


----------



## Van (Aug 20, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> My new Grandmother-in-law bought me a shirt just before our wedding that says "I used to have an opinion, now I have a wife"
> 
> 
> The other thing you could do Van is just build the big data base of wood and one of us could separate it out if you want. Just a thought.


 

gafftaper said:


> Van Why don't you just write it all in one place and let some of these HTML guys take care of sorting it out and making it pretty.


 
I like the sound of that, I'll be creative and let somebody else do the work ! 

"Look Ma! I'm a Scenic Designer !!!"


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 20, 2007)

sure Van, I can definitely re-format any materials you write up.


----------



## Van (Aug 21, 2007)

Cool ! Thanks. I'm working up a bunch of stuff offline, then I'll spend a night U/L ing .


----------

